# Smoking oyster question



## Bat119 (May 28, 2019)

I live on the prairies a long way from fresh oysters in either direction local price is $1.46 each, can bottled oysters be smoked ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 28, 2019)

These types of oysters, shucked and packed, are intended to be Cooked. They can be Fried, Baked, Stewed or Smoked. Run a search to find out what others have done.
Could be as simple as seasoned and Smoked or swimming in Garlic and Herb Butter, while smoking. Either way, smoke at 225°F until they JUST begin to plump and firm but springy. It should feel like regular Jello. Check at 30 minutes, these are small and test every 10-15 after that if needed...JJ


----------

